# laptop is power throttling for no reason



## Mcdip (Aug 14, 2022)

Ive got a hp laptop with an i71165g7 and for some reason it throttles down to 18 watts after being under load for no reason without the temperature being too high

it keeps saying its pl1 limited and ive tried changing it to no avail pls help


----------



## Worthis (Aug 15, 2022)

post pics of your throttlestop settings n such


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2022)

The 1165G7 is a low power CPU. It is designed to power limit throttle at 15W. If your computer throttles long term at 18W, that is better than average. HP likes to use an embedded controller (EC) to enforce low power limits.  In ThrottleStop you can try setting the PL1 power limit to 25W and you can try checking the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window but this might not make any difference if the EC power limits are set lower by HP.

Some ThrottleStop screenshots are a great way to communicate a problem.


----------



## Mcdip (Aug 15, 2022)

my current settings



unclewebb said:


> The 1165G7 is a low power CPU. It is designed to power limit throttle at 15W. If your computer throttles long term at 18W, that is better than average. HP likes to use an embedded controller (EC) to enforce low power limits.  In ThrottleStop you can try setting the PL1 power limit to 25W and you can try checking the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window but this might not make any difference if the EC power limits are set lower by HP.
> 
> Some ThrottleStop screenshots are a great way to communicate a problem.


dont really understand that because i had a different laptop that was also hp but had no problem taking 45 watts sustained

same cpu too so im just annoyed right now


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2022)

Check the MMIO Lock box. Do not check Sync MMIO. 

Do not check the PP0 Power Limit box. Push OK and fully reboot your computer so the CPU can reset itself.

Different engineers work on different laptops. It is nice when they leave a high power limit like 45W but there is no guarantee that every HP laptop with that same CPU will have the same power limits. Consumers need to do lots of testing immediately and return laptops that they are not happy with.

The cooling does not look great so even with unlocked power limits, 45W looks out of reach.


----------



## Mcdip (Aug 15, 2022)

Alright is that all i need to change?

The cooling can be supplemented as i have a cooling pad

I reached 95 at 39 watts for a time

And 49 to 50 is idle now due to the cooling pad but even so its just not stable

Another thing is wattage goes higher but clock speed drops .
Its very interesting to me


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2022)

MCdipshit said:


> my current settings
> 
> 
> dont really understand that because i had a different laptop that was also hp but had no problem taking 45 watts sustained
> ...


Because these CPU's have optional conditions
Personally, I hate this crap and still run a 4th gen laptop because of this stuff. (Also because on the CPU side, performance has barely improved over the years)

Intel Core i71165G7 Processor 12M Cache up to 4.70 GHz with IPU Product Specifications
12W TDP (1.2GHz) with an optional "up-to" 28W (2.8GHz) *if* the manufacturer chooses it

With intels methods of measuring TDP, you can boost above those numbers - but PL1 and PL2 are time limited, so they wont stay there forever

Intel does it so that one product can suit more types of laptops, but they also don't seem to care if manufacturers fail to advertise if the CPU is running in the lower or higher TDP mode, which can obviously lead to false impressions for expected performance of the device.

Edit: Thermal throttle at 100C, but the laptop may throttle before that (Or another component may limit it, like VRM's or the power brick)


----------



## Mcdip (Aug 15, 2022)

Yeah its hp because the other laptop was a zbook but this is a pavillion its so wildly different
Its infuriating


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2022)

MCdipshit said:


> Yeah its hp because the other laptop was a zbook but this is a pavillion its so wildly different
> Its infuriating


I went from a quad core i5 to a dual core i7, and swore to never fall for that crap again

Then my brother did the same with a GPU that was the same model, yet had about half the performance since it was a cut down model with the same name
Then i got an AMD crossfire laptop, only to find they'd renamed the GPU series and broke crossfire... and that the onboard was faster than the dedicated card anyway.

Long story short: Yes. Laptops are a nightmare, so I guess always buy from somewhere you can return if possible.


Do you have access to any undervolting controls? Every single W you save off the CPU, will add more MHz
Be it from the CPU, the IGP, memory/controller... I have no idea what BIOS settings you have access to, or what throttlestop settings you can use - Unclewebb is the expert on those


----------



## Mcdip (Aug 15, 2022)

Sadly with tigerlale voltage regulation is locked at least for now



MCdipshit said:


> Sadly with tigerlale voltage regulation is locked at least for now


Tigerlake* and the bios doesnt really have anything i can change so its a no go there aswell


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2022)

Damn, so no IGP underclocking or anything available?

Unclewebb may have ideas, i'm out of my league with this one


----------



## Mcdip (Aug 15, 2022)

Yep ive done all i cpuld as well i just see no way of getting any decent performance outta this thing so imma just have to live with


----------

